# Dollys Acre goaties



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought I'd show you all the 5 kids remaining here... I have to say that I am getting way too attached!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..they are too cute....wish you lived closer!!!!..im sure hubby is glad you dont hahaha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The first pic is of Sweet Pea... she is the smaller of Foxy's quads and had a rough go with cocci but hopefully now she starts to grow 
The second and 3rd pic is of Pennys buckling ,Sorrel
4th and 6th pic is of Foxys wether Snap
5th pic is Penny's buckling Dandy
last pic is of Foxys wether Aster


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

love the expressions on the last two lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all just adorable!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice kids, Liz! I love the markings on the black kids!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Way too cute! They sure have gotten big!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So sweet!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so cute ! Im chock full of them , can't for the life of me think of a valid excuse to bring any more home :hammer::crazy:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Fun pictures, Dandy's is especially good! Are you keeping them all?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The only one that is staying is Sweet Pea, the 4 boys are for sale.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Such beauties!


----------

